# LCP in Red Fir



## RHossack (Jul 29, 2009)

I had another go at using Red Fir bark as a material for a pen body.

This one came up with its own new set of particular issues.

Bonding to the brass tube has been a big problem but appears to be history as I'm using Sumo PU glue and not one tear out on the last few.

Because the light part is very soft (like balsa) and the dark is wood it's hard to turn and get a smooth finish.

Also, if the soft end is on the nib or final and you try to square the blank, the wood peels like dead skin and you have a void to fix and coffee grounds fixed this.

No matter what I did I couldn't fill the voids in the body between the light and dark areas (usually do a slurry paste fill) so they were smooth enough to apply a CA finish so I dipped in Lacquer.

After 15 dips and there were still some small voids I gave up and put it together as I was concerned it would be too thick and not fit properly.


----------



## omb76 (Jul 29, 2009)

Great looking pen, I really like the wood!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jul 29, 2009)

Tis material sure makes a nice looking pen!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 29, 2009)

Great finish as always. Your 'one piece' construction makes even the inexpensive kits look high end. I like your work.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 29, 2009)

Wonderful color!


----------



## RHossack (Jul 29, 2009)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Great finish as always. Your 'one piece' construction makes even the inexpensive kits look high end. I like your work.


Thank you Peter ...

The LCP is already a one piece pen kit ... the lacquer down side is it takes so long between dips.

I made a 'hot box' and put the pen in there and it gets to be about 120º but it's still about 60 minutes between dips.


----------



## seawolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Just a thought, can it be turned a little under sized then cast in clear resin?
Mark


----------



## Bree (Jul 29, 2009)

I think that is a KILLER pen.  It looks cool as can be and it is A+ for creativity.  Great job!!


----------



## RHossack (Jul 29, 2009)

seawolf said:


> Just a thought, can it be turned a little under sized then cast in clear resin?


Mark, I'm sure there's a will there's a way but this stuff is pretty tough when it gets down to smaller sizes.  I don't have problems with Fly Rod handles.

Been thinking of taking all the chips and stuff and casting to see what happens.

The pieces with large beetle holes would be a candidate for some WW casting.


----------



## RHossack (Jul 29, 2009)

Bree said:


> I think that is a KILLER pen.  It looks cool as can be and it is A+ for creativity.  Great job!!


Thanks ... I really like the marbled look it gives off ...

This is what I start off with ...


----------



## Bree (Jul 29, 2009)

Geez Those pens got started in a DeWalt!!


----------



## mickr (Jul 30, 2009)

the trouble appears worth it..the wood is stunning


----------



## SonOfMartin (Jul 30, 2009)

Where did you get the LCP kit?  I'm not familiar with it (of course I'm new).


----------



## Kaspar (Jul 30, 2009)

Superb!  Some mighty nice work being posted here lately.


----------



## louisbry (Jul 30, 2009)

Ron, you are outdoing yourself. Great idea and even greater looking pen!


----------



## winpooh498 (Jul 31, 2009)

Wonderful pen!!! 

I might know someone that would help you with the casting if you need it.     All though I do know you have some resin sitting in your shop. :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## CSue (Jul 31, 2009)

Beautiful!  Really nice!  You make it look easy. Can't tell from here that you had any problems at all.

Very nice!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 31, 2009)

Sharp pattern and color to go with a fine finish.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 31, 2009)

That is a wicked looking pen.  The style shows off that awesome wood.


----------



## RHossack (Aug 2, 2009)

SonOfMartin said:


> Where did you get the LCP kit?  I'm not familiar with it (of course I'm new).


Long Clicker Pen from CSUSA or Aaron at https://www.laulauwood.net/node/38


----------



## RHossack (Aug 2, 2009)

winpooh498 said:


> Wonderful pen!!!
> 
> I might know someone that would help you with the casting if you need it.     All though I do know you have some resin sitting in your shop. :tongue: :biggrin:


Thanks Dawn but it's actually sitting here on the floor by the computer ...:biggrin:


----------



## RHossack (Aug 2, 2009)

louisbry said:


> Ron, you are outdoing yourself. Great idea and even greater looking pen!


Thanks you sir . . .


----------



## RHossack (Aug 2, 2009)

cnirenberg said:


> That is a wicked looking pen.  The style shows off that awesome wood.


Thank you ....

I'm doing a fly rod reel seat now that I think will look ok ...


----------

